# Adding an extra water bottle cage - adapter??



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey
My new SS frame only has 1 bottle cage mount. Anyone have experience with an adapter that will hold on with abuse on rocky terrain? Thanks


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

How about the seat mounts?

Tri-Zone, The Triathlete's Source For Triathlon Equipment and Accessories


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Nah I don't like the way they fit. I'm very comfortable drilling and installing (I used to install roof racks and such on $50,000 Landcruisers) just figured I'd ask the frame builders on their thoughts; not looking for an alternative.
Thanks anyhow for your input.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Pauldotcom said:


> Nah I don't like the way they fit. I'm very comfortable drilling and installing (I used to install roof racks and such on $50,000 Landcruisers) just figured I'd ask the frame builders on their thoughts; not looking for an alternative.
> Thanks anyhow for your input.


Got Camelbak?

Wiggle | Elite VIP Bottle Cage Clamps | Bottle Cages

Adding Water Bottle Cages to Bicycles without Braze

How To Mount A Bottle Cage On Bike Without Mounting Screws/Braze-Ons - YouTube

Attach bottle cage to frame w/o mount screws - Bicycles Stack Exchange

Methods for Attaching Water Bottle Cages without screws and bosses | Bicycle Touring for the Long Haul

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/adding-bottle-cage-bosses-frame-721844.html

Adding water bottle cage to bike using self tapping screws [Archive] - Bike Forums

Installing bottle cage bosses using RIV-NUTS | Barn Door Cycling


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys I appreciate the advice but I'm not looking for an alternative. I do not like using camelbacks. 

Thanks for the all the links! I'm going to check them all out.

I am simply looking to see if anyone else has added a cage by drilling and adding thread nut inserts. Thanks


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pauldotcom said:


> Guys I appreciate the advice but I'm not looking for an alternative. I do not like using camelbacks.
> 
> I am simply looking to see if anyone else has added a cage by drilling and adding thread nut inserts. Thanks


I would use the clamp on mounts, like those above.

Drilling an existing frame is tough because of the tight clearances.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Drill frame, weaken frame, frame crack/break. I think I'd use clamp version for those reasons alone.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

They make ones that fit in the top cap screw. Also 2 fish makes ones that has straps, no drilling.


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

If drilling the frame weakens it, then why do manufactures do it all the time? I would love to hear from someone that has done it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pauldotcom said:


> If drilling the frame weakens it, then why do manufactures do it all the time? I would love to hear from someone that has done it.


A cleanly drilled hole with a rivnut or braze on is fine. It may technically weaken the tube, not usually an issue in practice.

The problem with drilling an existing frame is getting the clean hole, especially on the inside of the main triangle. Can result in a ovalized hole and/or stress risers.

Manufacturers drill the tubes before the frame is assembled.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Never done this myself but i agree with shiggy, i don't think it'll affect the strength of the frame. mount towards the middle of the tube far away from joints (which you probably would have done anyways but just saying). Stress is concentrated towards the joints, in the middle of the tube its surprisingly low - this is why butted tubes work.

For drilling thin metal, a step-bit can't be beat. Clean hole, no catching:

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...70245&store=595&view=detail&nValue=4294707818

Drill a pilot hole with a 1/16" first. This way you get no wandering when you start the step bit.

Sent from (_redacted by nsa_)


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Pauldotcom said:


> Guys I appreciate the advice but I'm not looking for an alternative. I do not like using camelbacks.
> 
> Thanks for the all the links! I'm going to check them all out.
> 
> I am simply looking to see if anyone else has added a cage by drilling and adding thread nut inserts. Thanks


I have a kit for installing a threaded insert and have done so on MANY bikes with absolutely no issues.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Civilian Luddite (I prefer no pack) This is what I did for under $10 which included the cage. After a year (1300+ miles) it is still good.

no cage mount, no problem. | Mountain Bike Forums


----------



## stop619 (Feb 17, 2012)

How about a seat post mount option?


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are the ones I am going to get.. Saw a guy with them the other day. Are they specialized?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

stop619 said:


> How about a seat post mount option?
> View attachment 857286


Bingo...this is what my bike came with from Specy to solve this problem.


----------

